# Why are my ribs not fall off the bone



## alika2580

I smoke about a 4lb rack  at about  225 degrees and the internal temp hits 165 within 2 hours instead of 4 hrs. They aren't that tender. Should I leave it in there for the full 4 hrs


----------



## tdwester

The way I do them is 2-2-1. 2 hours in the smoker wrap them in foil for 2 with a little apple juice then 1 hour un foiled. They come out nice and tender.


----------



## chef jimmyj

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj

BTW...Go over to Roll Call and introduce yourself...Give some info on experience, equipment and your location...It will make helping you easier...


----------



## SmokinAl

You have all the info you need from JJ!


----------



## africanmeat

Yup JJ nail it


----------



## scarbelly

JJ gave you the best - like he said, please go over to roll call and introduce yourself


----------



## mballi3011

Now Jimmy did give you some really good advice and I think that you should follow for the first time and see how you like the ribs. Then if you want to change the times (I did) you can adjust your times to fit your needs and likes.


----------



## jus smokin 1

Have had perfect ribs every time using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1. Will have me some ribs ready at about half time of the Super Bowl.


----------



## tt ace

Chef Jimmy J said it all.  Sounds like you were smoking baby backs?  If so, the 2-2-1 method would have been the best.


----------



## monoxide

I had a question about foiling can I put the ribs in a foil pan and then put foil over the top? I think it would be quicker then pulling out and fooling around it. It should still steam in the foil pan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stovebolt

monoxide said:


> I had a question about foiling can I put the ribs in a foil pan and then put foil over the top? I think it would be quicker then pulling out and fooling around it. It should still steam in the foil pan.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Absolutely, that works just fine.   

  Chuck


----------



## sprky

monoxide said:


> I had a question about foiling can I put the ribs in a foil pan and then put foil over the top? I think it would be quicker then pulling out and fooling around it. It should still steam in the foil pan.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can I do this all the time.


----------



## monoxide

Ok. I'll let this thread get back on track I didn't feel the need to ask a question when it was half discussed on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denden28

Has anyone boiled their ribs, then smoked them?


----------



## frosty

I have boiled them in the past, but they were just blanched for a short time. Not a favorite, I must admit.

They really didn't have as nice a texture, or flavor as when I smoked them using the full 3-2-1 method.

Even then, gotta love ribs!!!


----------



## nickyb

One thing I would suggest is the fact that 165° is the temp at which the muscle starts breaking down as well as fat.  It is also the most common temp I see when the plateau starts for smoking.  The key here is the fact that when you see it reach that temperature it will take a while to break down that connective tissue and that is why you didn't end up with fall off the bone ribs.  It will also stay around this temp for a while as it is breaking down all that tissue.  At least that is how I have always understood and based my own cooking times off of.


----------



## mdboatbum

NickyB said:


> One thing I would suggest is the fact that 165° is the temp at which the muscle starts breaking down as well as fat.  It is also the most common temp I see when the plateau starts for smoking.  The key here is the fact that when you see it reach that temperature it will take a while to break down that connective tissue and that is why you didn't end up with fall off the bone ribs.  At least that is how I have always understood and based my own cooking times off of.


Bingo. Thanks for answering the OP's question. Whether you foil or not, time is the most important ingredient in getting tender ribs. Foiling for 2 hours hastens the process, but it *CAN* take it too far resulting in ribs that are *in my opinion* too tender. I happen to like a little less time in foil for a bit more firmness to my ribs. But that's me. I'd suggest the OP (if he's still around) check his ribs using the "bend test". A rack of ribs, when lifted in the middle with a pair of tongs, will bend in varying degrees depending on how far along they are in the tenderizing process. If they fold almost in half, you're probably there. Temp checking on ribs is difficult as there are bones, thin meat and connective tissue all occupying a very small area.


----------



## solaryellow

I like the bend test myself. When ribs fall off the bone they are overcooked in my opinion. Sometimes you can't help it, but I am always disappointed with "fall off the bone" ribs.


----------



## nickyb

solaryellow said:


> I like the bend test myself. When ribs fall off the bone they are overcooked in my opinion. Sometimes you can't help it, but I am always disappointed with "fall off the bone" ribs.


I agree with solar here but that comes down to personal preference.  Most people and places talk about fall off the bone being the best for ribs and that is what a lot of people look for but I personally like it when it still has just a little pull to it.  You still get a clean bone but you can use to bone to eat with still.  But best of luck and make sure to stick around.


----------



## alexhortdog95

Here's my golden rule:

If you are serving ribs for kids and little old ladies, they can fall off the bone.  That way the little old ladies can gum the meat to death, the kids can not waste any meat, and they can get a kick out of giving the bones to the dogs.

If you are serving ribs for grown people that you want to impress - they better not fall off the bone.
Just my own little rule of thumb  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Falling off the bone" is a piece of meat that is overcooked.  We are just so used to hearing that term because people throughout the years (at no fault to them, they just didn't know any better) have done it that way.  If you want to make sure your ribs are cooked through all the way, use the 'bend test'.

Pick up a slab with tongs.  If the meat begins to crack and split, they're done.  Make sure that you foil them when you pull them off the smoker and LET THEM SIT for at least 30 minutes.  This will test your ability to avoid temptation and you will gain patience as well


----------



## new smoker 55

Hello all,

I am new to smoking and had some questions....I tried 2 racks of baby back ribs for the first time and I used the 2-2-1 method and they turned out tough! Flavor great but not at all fall off the bone....I have an electric smoker and had my heat set at 225 smoked for the first 2 hours and the last hour. I used a bit of beer when I wrapped them in foil. any help would be great because I had to use a knife to get my meat off the bone.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

new smoker 55 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to smoking and had some questions....I tried 2 racks of baby back ribs for the first time and I used the 2-2-1 method and they turned out tough! Flavor great but not at all fall off the bone....I have an electric smoker and had my heat set at 225 smoked for the first 2 hours and the last hour. I used a bit of beer when I wrapped them in foil. any help would be great because I had to use a knife to get my meat off the bone.



new smoker, if your ribs turned out tough they were likely undercooked.....  Keep in mind that the 2-2-1 method is only a guideline.... Not all bb ribs will be done exactly at the 2-2-1..... Ya will likely have to kinda tinker with the times til ya get the results your lookin for, but again these methods like the 2-2-1 are just a guideline....  That's important to remember.... Try a toothpick to see if they are tender, watch the end of the ribs as well, because as ribs cook the meat at the end of the bones will shrink or pull back.... A lot of folks will do the bend test as well, however for fall off the bone ribs ya will not want to use this method !  For fall off the bone, ya may have to foil a little longer !

Now to the smoker, what kind of smoker & are ya reading the temp with the built in or stock therm. ?  Most stock therms are inaccurate.....  Or do ya have another therm. you are using ?  A lot of folks on this site, myself included have purchased a Maverick ET-732 dual probe therm.  Dual probe meaning one probe for meat IT & one probe for smoker temp !  This info hopefully will help to get ya the results your lookin for next time !


----------



## tean94

Mdboatbum said:


> Bingo. Thanks for answering the OP's question. Whether you foil or not, time is the most important ingredient in getting tender ribs. Foiling for 2 hours hastens the process, but it *CAN* take it too far resulting in ribs that are *in my opinion* too tender. I happen to like a little less time in foil for a bit more firmness to my ribs. But that's me. I'd suggest the OP (if he's still around) check his ribs using the "bend test". A rack of ribs, when lifted in the middle with a pair of tongs, will bend in varying degrees depending on how far along they are in the tenderizing process. If they fold almost in half, you're probably there. Temp checking on ribs is difficult as there are bones, thin meat and connective tissue all occupying a very small area.



Here in Utah, we prefer our ribs to be FOTB.  If they don't, then they are too tough and not enjoyable. I always cook mine to be FOTB, and always have friends putting in orders each time I smoke ribs.


----------



## msuiceman

I usually do 2-2-1 for babybacks. However, I have learned with my setup that it is highly dependent on thickness and fat content. if the ribs are more fatty I have to kick the temps up a bit, especially in the last hour to render out a lot of the fat. my last set were really thick and had a lot of fat, so it went more like 2-2-2 than 2-2-1. I also go for a slight amount of tug instead of fall off the bone (still tender, just not falling apart), so I usually don't add liquid to the foil and sometimes do it a bit shorter than two hours for the foiled portion.


----------



## smokeyboysbbq

Exactly.  It drives me nuts when people want "fall of the bone" ribs.  When the bone is completely void of meat, your ribs are over cooked.  Your initial bite will go to the bone, but the rest will stay.


----------



## chef jimmyj

SmokeyBoysBBQ said:


> Exactly. It drives me nuts when people want "fall of the bone" ribs. When the bone is completely void of meat, your ribs are over cooked. Your initial bite will go to the bone, but the rest will stay.


You shouldn't let it upset you. Most people know Med/Rare Beef is tasty and Juicy but there are still a lot of folks that insist on Well Done Steaks! Are they Wrong? Dad spent 50 years trying to convince Mom that Well Done destoyed the flavor and texture of Beef...

Many folks that expect Fall of the Bone Ribs, just think that is the way they are supposed to be. It is the National Chain Restaurant's fault, among others. A place like Chili's or Outback and others, have the Ribs cooked, some Steam Smoked, wrapped and refrigerated. When an order comes in, the already very well done Ribs hit the Grill, Broiler or very hot Oven to be reheated and sauced to death. Additionally, a large percentage of well known Northern and Southern BBQ Places, do such high volume of Ribs, that they have no choice  but to Smoke, Foil and Hold their ribs at 150°F. The Collagen connective tissue continues to breakdown as long as the ribs are held hot. There is no way, with those styles of Moist cooking or long term holding, you can expect or even get Competition Bite Through Ribs.  

Many years ago, I and a group of Chef's, judged a huge Rib Cookoff in Central PA. This annual event had several local Teams, attracted some Pitmasters from all over the country and had some area Chain restaurants participate as well. The Judges Choice was a guy that smoked up some great, bite through, Memphis Style Dry Ribs...The Peoples Choice award went to a National Chain Restaurant...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

I just saw an episode of Man, Fire, Food, where a popular southern Q joint was making BIG $$$ with their Famous, Secret Recipe, " Boneless " Racks of Ribs...You could see that the slabs of Baby Back Ribs were just cooked to the point that the bones could be pulled out. The host used a knife so cut the meat up but the meat was so fall apart that a fork was all that was needed...JJ


----------



## mummel

Subbing to this thread.


----------



## pineywoods

Some people like fall off the bone ribs others don't that doesn't make either wrong. People need to figure out just because they do something a certain way doesn't mean that's the only way or even the right way for everybody. It boils down to personal tastes


----------



## mummel

My wife likes it chewy.  I love it FOTB.  We both cant be happy so Im trying to find a middle ground!


----------



## msuiceman

another bad thing of fall-off-the-bone is that its hard to get good cuts if you are in a cook-off for presentation purposes.


----------



## dano126

Dano from Ohio here, I'm fairly new to smoking. Done some on and off over the years. Got a Pit Boss smoker last father's day...now things got serious. Did some 3 2 1 spare ribs last night.  Turned out ok, but not fall off the bone, more like pull off the bone. Flavor was good, but a little chewy. Set the Pit Boss for smoke, and did that for 3 hours. Then did the wrap in foil, with some apple juice for 2...kicked heat up to the 250° mark, then of course, the last step, stripped of foil and on the grates, with some bbq sauce.
Ribs had good smoke penetraton. Just didn't have the fall off the bone.


----------



## new smoker 55

Hey Dano, I had the same problem when I did 3 2 1. The next time I did ribs I did 3 3 1 at around 235 F and the meat was fall off the bone. Just need to increase your wrap time. I like to add honey, apple juice and butter when I wrap my ribs all three of those will help keep the meat tender and moist. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slab Daddy

alika2580 said:


> I smoke about a 4lb rack  at about  225 degrees and the internal temp hits 165 within 2 hours instead of 4 hrs. They aren't that tender. Should I leave it in there for the full 4 hrs


Peel the membrane. Apply rub. Let ribs warm about 30-45 minutes while you preheat your smoker to 225F. Smoke for three hours. Wrap in foil (add apple or juice of choice), avoiding punching holes, and put back in for two hours. Remove from foil, and put back in for one hour. Take out, let rest for 10-15 minutes and enjoy the perfect baby backs. This works every time, provided you keep your temperature regulated. I've smoked in my Masterbuilt for over three years now, and went through the same experience you are having with tough ribs. I was only doing four hours. When I went to the 3-2-1 method, I never looked back. Best rub and sauce I've found? Ben's Sweet & Hot Rub and Ben's Sweet & Hot Sauce.


----------



## Slab Daddy

alexhortdog95 said:


> Here's my golden rule:
> 
> If you are serving ribs for kids and little old ladies, they can fall off the bone.  That way the little old ladies can gum the meat to death, the kids can not waste any meat, and they can get a kick out of giving the bones to the dogs.
> 
> If you are serving ribs for grown people that you want to impress - they better not fall off the bone.
> Just my own little rule of thumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Falling off the bone" is a piece of meat that is overcooked.  We are just so used to hearing that term because people throughout the years (at no fault to them, they just didn't know any better) have done it that way.  If you want to make sure your ribs are cooked through all the way, use the 'bend test'.
> 
> Pick up a slab with tongs.  If the meat begins to crack and split, they're done.  Make sure that you foil them when you pull them off the smoker and LET THEM SIT for at least 30 minutes.  This will test your ability to avoid temptation and you will gain patience as well


BINGO! People who cook past the point you are talking about make what I call "Old Dog Tray" ribs. My buddy makes some delicious tasting ribs, but I think you could spread them on bread like deviled ham! When you try to cut them, they just fray into little pieces like pulled pork. I like to be able to easily bite, not gnaw, the meat from the rib.


----------

